
Proposal to remove the iconic HTTP 418 I'm a Teapot status code from frameworks - raulk
https://github.com/nodejs/node/issues/14644
======
raulk
Vote on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/raulvk/status/896058762913488896](https://twitter.com/raulvk/status/896058762913488896)

------
raulk
node.js:
[https://github.com/nodejs/node/issues/14644](https://github.com/nodejs/node/issues/14644)

golang:
[https://github.com/golang/go/issues/21326](https://github.com/golang/go/issues/21326)

ASP.NET:
[https://github.com/aspnet/HttpAbstractions/issues/915](https://github.com/aspnet/HttpAbstractions/issues/915)

